# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  داستان های من و مشاور گرفتنم😂

## Baharbhn

سلام دوستانمن تصمیم گرفتم با مشاوره اینستا کنکوری کار کنممزایاشو خوندم که چیزای جالبی اومد به نظرم از الان تا روز کنکورم ۲.۵۰۰ که بنظرم قیمت متعادلیه چون من قیمت بالاتر دیدم جاهای دیگهحالا از شما نظر میخواستم ایا تجربه داشتید یا نه؟مرسی

----------


## Amirsh23

هیچوقت هزینه از الان تا روز کنکور رو به مشاوره نده 
 اول یکماه یا حتی دو هفته بگیر تونستی برو . مثلا من خودم به هیچ وجه مچ نمیشم چون شخصیتم جوریه که خودم باید برا خودم برنامه بریزم و روشای خودمو برم و تا حالا دو روز تجربه کردم که بیخیال شدم  حالا ممکنه مشاور بد باشه ممکنه خودت درست نباشی برای من که مشاورم عالی بود اما خودم نتونستم. بیشترین وسواست روی مشاورتم این باشه که حتما مشاوری باشه که دائم پیگیر کارت باشه حتی روزی دو سه بار یا دید تلگرام اینا انلاین میشی تذکر بده . برخلاف تصور عموم که من امسال بهش رسیدم برنامه ریزی یه بخش خیلی کوچیک مشاوره هست

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Baharbhn


سلام دوستانمن تصمیم گرفتم با مشاوره اینستا کنکوری کار کنممزایاشو خوندم که چیزای جالبی اومد به نظرم از الان تا روز کنکورم ۲.۵۰۰ که بنظرم قیمت متعادلیه چون من قیمت بالاتر دیدم جاهای دیگهحالا از شما نظر میخواستم ایا تجربه داشتید یا نه؟مرسی



سلام.شما حتی نمی دونید مشاور خوبی هست یانه.اونوقت می خواید تا کنکور ثبت نام کنید؟!
سال 97 یه مشاوری داشتم رتبه زیر 50 کشوری بود از اینستا پیداش کردم.اصلا انگار نه انگار مشاورم بود.اوج راهنماییش این بود که سر جلسه برای این که وقتت تلف نشه با نی نوشیدنیتو بنوش!!!!!!!*

----------


## Baharbhn

> هیچوقت هزینه از الان تا روز کنکور رو به مشاوره نده 
>  اول یکماه یا حتی دو هفته بگیر تونستی برو . مثلا من خودم به هیچ وجه مچ نمیشم چون شخصیتم جوریه که خودم باید برا خودم برنامه بریزم و روشای خودمو برم و تا حالا دو روز تجربه کردم که بیخیال شدم  حالا ممکنه مشاور بد باشه ممکنه خودت درست نباشی برای من که مشاورم عالی بود اما خودم نتونستم. بیشترین وسواست روی مشاورتم این باشه که حتما مشاوری باشه که دائم پیگیر کارت باشه حتی روزی دو سه بار یا دید تلگرام اینا انلاین میشی تذکر بده . برخلاف تصور عموم که من امسال بهش رسیدم برنامه ریزی یه بخش خیلی کوچیک مشاوره هست


نه خب من که نمیخوام پول و یهو بدم
ماه اول و میدم اگر بد بود ادامه نمیدم این یک
دو اینکه بنظر من مهم تربنش برنامه ریزی هست 
وگرنه پیگیری اینا بنظرم مهمه ولی خود دانش اموز و جدانش میاد وسط سر درس خوندن

----------


## Baharbhn

> *
> 
> سلام.شما حتی نمی دونید مشاور خوبی هست یانه.اونوقت می خواید تا کنکور ثبت نام کنید؟!
> سال 97 یه مشاوری داشتم رتبه زیر 50 کشوری بود از اینستا پیداش کردم.اصلا انگار نه انگار مشاورم بود.اوج راهنماییش این بود که سر جلسه برای این که وقتت تلف نشه با نی نوشیدنیتو بنوش!!!!!!!*


منم دوماه با یه رتبه برتر مشاوره داشتم که شده بود ۱۲ منطقه دو ۲۴ کشوری سالشو نمیگم اسمش معلوم نشه!!
ولی واقعااا بیخود بودا ....البته بدبخت روش کارشو گفت ولی اونی که من میگفتم و نمیگفت!!
یه مشاوره پزشکی ام داشتم خیلی بیخود بود واقعااا که بکسال باهاش کار کردم و درکل به درد نمیخورد اصن
دیگه تجربه دیگع نداشتم
بنظر شما چی کنم پس؟بعد اینکه موسسه اینستا کنکوری موسسه خوبیه برای اقای جمالیه

----------


## Baharbhn

اگر کسی پیشنهادی داره یا با این موسسه کار کرده ممنون میشم چیزی بگه

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Baharbhn


منم دوماه با یه رتبه برتر مشاوره داشتم که شده بود ۱۲ منطقه دو ۲۴ کشوری سالشو نمیگم اسمش معلوم نشه!!
ولی واقعااا بیخود بودا ....البته بدبخت روش کارشو گفت ولی اونی که من میگفتم و نمیگفت!!
یه مشاوره پزشکی ام داشتم خیلی بیخود بود واقعااا که بکسال باهاش کار کردم و درکل به درد نمیخورد اصن
دیگه تجربه دیگع نداشتم
بنظر شما چی کنم پس؟بعد اینکه موسسه اینستا کنکوری موسسه خوبیه برای اقای جمالیه



پس شما هم زخم خورده ای!!
متاسفانه نمی شناسمشون اصلا.*

----------


## Baharbhn

> *
> 
> پس شما هم زخم خورده ای!!
> متاسفانه نمی شناسمشون اصلا.*


صحیح
موسسه دانشجو شو رو چی؟انقد موسسه زیاد شده ها
اون ماله کیمیا فضل الهیی هست

----------


## mohammad1381

پیشنهاد من اینه مشاور دانشجو زیاد اطمینان نیست.

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Baharbhn


صحیح
موسسه دانشجو شو رو چی؟انقد موسسه زیاد شده ها
اون ماله کیمیا فضل الهیی هست



اینم نه
کلا از این موسسه های مشاوردار دو تا رو می شناسم که خودم هم استفاده نکردم
مشاورایی که من می شناسم موسسه ندارند
*

----------


## pouria_pnx

حقیقتا من موسسه اینستا کنکوری رو میشناسم ولی تا حالا مشاوره نکرفتم از این موسسه
ولی خب از تاملند مشاوره گرفتم و اصلا راضی نیستم و پیشنهاد نمیکنم . بدبختی اینه که باوجود پرداخت قسطی ، بازهم بیشتر هزینه رو دادم و نمیتونم پس بگیرم

----------


## lix_Max

چطور میشه تاپیک زد

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام دوستانمن تصمیم گرفتم با مشاوره اینستا کنکوری کار کنممزایاشو خوندم که چیزای جالبی اومد به نظرم از الان تا روز کنکورم ۲.۵۰۰ که بنظرم قیمت متعادلیه چون من قیمت بالاتر دیدم جاهای دیگهحالا از شما نظر میخواستم ایا تجربه داشتید یا نه؟مرسی


فقط تو یه حالت مشاوره گرفتن کار درستیه اونم اینکه بخای لا خیال راحت گند بزنی به کنکورت :Yahoo (76):  
این سوالو از خودتون بپرسین: آیا مشاوری که میگیرم خودش ادم موفقیه؟
این سوالم از مشاورتون بپرسید: خودت از مشاور استفاده کردی؟ اگه جواب مثبت بده که خوب برید با همون مشاور طرف کار کنید. اگه جواب ممفی بده ( در حالی که ادم موفقیه به نظرتون) پس واضحا مساوره لازم نیس برای موفقیت.

----------


## Amirsh23

> نه خب من که نمیخوام پول و یهو بدم
> ماه اول و میدم اگر بد بود ادامه نمیدم این یک
> دو اینکه بنظر من مهم تربنش برنامه ریزی هست 
> وگرنه پیگیری اینا بنظرم مهمه ولی خود دانش اموز و جدانش میاد وسط سر درس خوندن


 برنامه بدون پیگیری به هیچ دردی نمیخوره . همه جا پر از مشاوری هست که فقط بلدن یه برنامه بدن همین برنامه دادن هم نیاز به پیگیری و گزارش کاز داره چون باید طرف بدونه چقدر میتونی پیشروی داشته باشی چقدر میتونی تست بزنی یا نقاط ضعفتو بشناسه وگرنه منم بلدم برنامه قلمچیرو مثل خیلیا تصف کنم به چند نفر بفروشم . اینی که گفتم حرف من نبود حرف سه تا از رتبه برترای همین انجمن بود باز خوددانی خودت تصمیم بگیر.

----------


## dr.amin

> فقط تو یه حالت مشاوره گرفتن کار درستیه اونم اینکه بخای لا خیال راحت گند بزنی به کنکورت 
> این سوالو از خودتون بپرسین: آیا مشاوری که میگیرم خودش ادم موفقیه؟
> این سوالم از مشاورتون بپرسید: خودت از مشاور استفاده کردی؟ اگه جواب مثبت بده که خوب برید با همون مشاور طرف کار کنید. اگه جواب ممفی بده ( در حالی که ادم موفقیه به نظرتون) پس واضحا مساوره لازم نیس برای موفقیت.


۱-اگر اون فرد موفق مشاور خوبی پیدا نکرده بوده چی؟ومجبور شده با سختی بیشتر خودش تنها جلو بره
۲-اگر درحالی که امکانات،تجربه،علم و هوش(eq)شما با اون فرد موفق متفاوت بوده و اون مشاور نداشته،شما هم نیازی ندارید؟
)فقط میخواستم استدلال شمارو نقد کنم،وگرنه بحث مشاور داشتن/نداشتن جداست)

----------


## Mohamad_R

> برادر من رایگان مشاوره میدم فقط برام دعای خیر کنی کافیه!!!!! روش های تضمینی موفق نشدن رو میگم برعکس عمل کنی اسمش مشاوره معکوس میزاریم مثلا
> دوستان هر کس دوست داره بگه برای اولین بار روش مشاور معکوس رو امتحان میکنیم شاید جواب داد




خب اونقت که من میشم مشاور ارشدت  :Yahoo (4): 


حداقل شما زبان بهشتی اوردی من به کودولوژی چهارپایان هم قد نداد رتبم

----------


## Sepidddd

.....

----------


## Mohamad_R

*تاپیکو اتفاقی باز دیدم

یادش بخیر Mehrasaa@  (فکر کنم یوزرت رو عوض کردی)

کجایی چه میکنی؟ یادمه زبان میخوندی بهشتی! دلم تنگ شدش حاجی یاد اون ایامی افتادم که کنکور 99 داده بودم و افتضاح بود وضعم و همزمان تلگرام چت میکردیم
یادش بخیر واقن چه روزای دارک و خوبی بود! لاقل رنگ مزخرف بودن داشت و از روزای الانم رنگی تر بود 

هر کجا که هستی موفق باشی 



حالم گرفت توف به روزگار*

----------


## kingnaser

مشاوره فقط مشاوره های کارنامه صد 

با قیمت 200 - 300 هزار تومن درماه واست بهترین رو ارائه میدن البته که خودتم باید بخوای مگرنه که .. 

من دوماهه دارم باهاشون کار میکنم 

پیشاپیشم به بچه هایی که سوال میپرسن از کجا اشنا شدی و... بگم که از پیج اینستاشون

----------

